# Razer Mamba macht probleme



## BulletprooFSP (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mir eine razer mamba gekauft, habe sie eingesteckt und dann (bevor ich den treiber installt habe) das fireware update gemacht. 
Das Update ist mir abgestürzt, nachdem es die maus deaktiviert hat. 

Jetzt lässt sich die maus nicht mehr aktivieren und ich hab langsam keine idee mehr wie ich es noch probieren soll. deshalb wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir tipps geben könntet.

(der treiber erkennt die maus nicht und das fireware update sagt auch, dass keine razer mamba angeschlossen ist.)))


----------



## BulletprooFSP (8. Juni 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. zurückgeschickt und neue bekommen. 
der speicher war kaputt 
trotzdem THX an alle
der mod kann schlie?en.


----------

